# Archivos temporales que se puedan borrar

## Lex-luthor

¿Que archivos temporales se pueden borrar? He visto que hay muchos archivos temporales que se generan al emerger paquetes. ¿Cuales puedo borrar y cuales no?

----------

## lunatc

Yo suelo eliminar todo lo que cuelgue de  /var/tmp/portage.

También puedes borrar lo que cuelgue de /usr/portage/distfiles pero tiene el inconveniente de que, si quieres reemerger algun paquete, portage tendrá que volver a bajarlo.

Salu2

----------

## psm1984

Tambien se puede borrar el /usr/portage/packages/, que es donde se almacenan los paquetes precompilados (siempre que no los quieras  :Very Happy: ).

----------

## Lex-luthor

Ok. ¿y los archivos temporales del sistema?

----------

## alexlm78

Por regla general (teoricamente) todo lo que esta dentro de /var se podria borrar, pero alli se almacenan algnas cosas de importancia, correo, alguna db y otras cosas, creo que todo seria de reconfigurar las cosas para dejar el /var como repositorio de basura.

insistao al menos en teoria.

----------

## psm1984

Si borrar /var en gentoo pierdes toda la base de datos de paquetes instalados   :Rolling Eyes: . Borrar el contenido de /tmp no debe de dar problemas   :Wink: 

----------

## caos

La carpeta /var/tmp creo que también puede ir fuera sin problemas. ¿Alguien que lo confirme?

----------

## emivan

en principio si borras /var/tmp creo que no deberia pasar nada, pero por ejemplo al iniciar kde, este genera unos temporales que utiliza mientras se esta ejecutando, si estos son borrados, supongo (digo supongo porque nunca lo he probado) que este dejara de funcionar o lo hara de forma rara.

De todas formas, si los programas estan bien programados, los temporales que usan estos deberian de borrarse al terminar la ejecucion, pero esto es en teoria.

----------

## P0w3r3d

cada cierto tiempo me gusta hacer un

rm -R /tmp/*

para limpiarlo un poco, si uno es muy descuidado suele ponerse grande...

 :Smile: 

----------

## gringo

si usáis ccache, de vez en cuando no viene mal hacer un :

ccache -c

saluetes

----------

## MarcosLuis

Tengo una duda , para que sirve esa herramienta en especifico:ccache?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## pacho2

 *MarcosLuis wrote:*   

> Tengo una duda , para que sirve esa herramienta en especifico:ccache?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ccache

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

## Stolz

Mejor usar al búsqueda  :Smile:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=237136

----------

## kalcetoh

Que alguien pruebe a borrar todo /var, ya vereis como nos reimos un rato. Son archivos variables (logs, páginas web, repositorios, bases de datos, archivos que guardan los programas para guardar su estado, portage por ejemplo, para nada borrables.

Los que puedes borrar sin problemas son los /tmp, los de /var/tmp , de /usr/portage/distfiles, y los de ccache, pero este último sólo en caso que realmente necesites espacio porque los datos de ccache no son inútiles.

Si quieres que que lo que esté /tmp nunca sea transferido al disco duro y que cuando se reinicie monta tmpfs en /tmp

con una linea como así en /etc/fstab:

```
none             /tmp        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec    0 0
```

----------

